# Christina in new ads channeling Alfred Hitchcock



## SparklingWaves (Mar 6, 2008)

(The Bosh)

I think these are interesting.


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 6, 2008)

I agree...very interesting. Beautiful. I love her!


----------



## Divinity (Mar 6, 2008)

So pretty!  She's perfect for this!!


----------



## AmberLilith (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting this!!
She's so beautiful. I think i have a new celeb crush!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 6, 2008)

She's so beautiful and perfect for this.


----------



## Alaana (Mar 6, 2008)

Her nose looks so weird and photoshoped in the second picture...


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Alaana* 

 
_Her nose looks so weird and photoshoped in the second picture..._

 
Yes, I have notice in a totally different picture (not an ad) that her nose looked shaped different.  Who knows what these stars do with themselves?

Nevertheless, I do like these photos. There is so much detail.  I like the clever use of shadows and one has a misty look in it in part of the picture.  Oh, I really love details.  It makes me want to study the photos.


----------



## Hilly (Mar 6, 2008)

I think she looks really glam, but her hair looks really fake at the hairline and top of her head. Is it just me?


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_I think she looks really glam, but her hair looks really fake at the hairline and top of her head. Is it just me?_

 
They might have put something right around the hair line that was super pale, so no illusion of shadow would be cast on the root area to look like her she needed a touch up.  There is a lot of artistry in these pictures.  That was the Hallmark of Hitchcock.


----------



## triccc (Mar 6, 2008)

I think these pictures are great!


----------



## glam8babe (Mar 6, 2008)

i saw these earlier on hollywood tuna and i thought they were stunning! obviously abit too photoshopped but they look perfect.. like shes a doll!
And i also love how shes wearing really dark lippie because i hate it when people or magazines say dark lippie isnt for blondes, i was so glad to pick up queens sin and rock it haha


----------



## frocher (Mar 6, 2008)

I love the first one, she looks fabulous.


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Mar 6, 2008)

i absolutely love her. she is beautiful in every picture !


----------



## makeup_wh0re (Mar 7, 2008)

they are pretty...but her nose is freakin me out in the 2nd pic lol.


----------



## lazytolove (Mar 7, 2008)

I like her a lot but something is wrong in the second photo... the lips? =[


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 7, 2008)

She's perfect for old style glam. I like these.


----------



## M.A.C*Attack (Mar 7, 2008)

what lipstick is she wearing?


----------



## little teaser (Mar 7, 2008)

she is beautiful


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C*Attack* 

 
_what lipstick is she wearing?_

 
I wish they put that information.  I like the nail polish too.


----------



## flowerhead (Mar 7, 2008)

i think they'd be perfect if she wasn't pouting so ridiculously...lovely jewelry. i want it!


----------



## AppleDiva (Mar 7, 2008)

She reminds me of Jean Harlow... (Yes, I have been watching old movies lately!)  Very nice pics!!


----------

